# Garage Door Help



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a company or person to "adjust" a garage door spring?

I think mine is out of adjustment and it burnt up my opener.

With it disconnected, can anyone tell me what the "lift weight" should be?

Mine seems heavy at the ground. I know it requires a heavy "rod/bar" and lots of "guts" to adjust them.

thanks in advance


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

*Garage Door*

I used Charlie's Garage Doors recently and was very pleased.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

The rating of your door will determine the lift weight if I understand you correctly. 

Also, greasing the rails helps also. I use the marine grease on mine quarterly and makes for a LOT QUIETER lifting and lowering of the door.

What spring are you referring to? I just looked at mine and it only has a chain.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

There is a spring over the threshold of the door. You can only see it if the door is down.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Splittine said:


> There is a spring over the threshold of the door. You can only see it if the door is down.


And if that's the kind you have & it needs adjustment or replacement .... call the guy.

You don't want to be messing with that .... those things can break your arm, break your face, .... even kill you.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

AndyS said:


> And if that's the kind you have & it needs adjustment or replacement .... *call the guy.*
> 
> You don't want to be messing with that .... those things can break your arm, break your face, .... even kill you.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

AndyS said:


> And if that's the kind you have & it needs adjustment or replacement .... call the guy.
> 
> You don't want to be messing with that .... those things can break your arm, break your face, .... even kill you.


Pretty much. It's very simple to do if you know what you're doing and have the right tools but like you said extremely dangerous.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Splittine said:


> There is a spring over the threshold of the door. You can only see it if the door is down.


Just lowered my door and I saw it. In 14 years never knew it was there. 

Yea, just looking at it I don't think I would attempt screwing with that not even after a 1/2 a bottle of Bourbon. :no:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

When disconnected does it stay suspended when half open?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Where you located? Only take 10 minutes to adjust, I have winding bars and Vice Grips


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

And a 10mm wrench


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I adjusted mine the first time and if you understand what you are doing its not that hard. BUT yes it can be a problem. I did mine alone but would have loved to have another person there to help. You need two 3/8 diameter pieces of round stock about 12 inches long. And a cresent wrench. Make the adjustment with door down and make sure you have a rod in hole and hold on to it before you put wrench on nut to release tension on spring. Then rotate th rod to put more tension on spring. Use second rod to put into the next hole. Tighten nut to hold everything and test to see if enough tension for correct operation. It took me an hour and half to get it right. It will take an expert adout 10 minutes. No I wont come do yours. If it gets away from you all the cables get out of there tracks. Yes I know all about that also.


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

jaster said:


> Where you located? Only take 10 minutes to adjust, I have winding bars and Vice Grips


Jaster fixed mine... reasonable and worked great after


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

All the advice assumes that the spring is not broken.
Close the door and with a flashlight examine the spring surface. You might even have to feel along the side against the header to find the broken spot.
But usually they break right at either end where the spring wire is bent.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Jaster

sorry for the late response.

I live in Gulf Breeze, I think your Avitar says you live in Milton. I'd be happy to pay you something but not sure I could pay you what it would cost you in time and travel plus expenses. Let me know what you think and thanks for the response.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Pretty much. It's very simple to do if you know what you're doing and have the right tools but like you said extremely dangerous.


Kind of like when you compress a truck coil spring with a couple of pipe clamps? Clamps slip off and the spring ricochets around the garage? Like that? :whistling:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

, Bill come on I just noticed it's you. You can do it yourself. Just get a good stable ladder and make sure all the cables are in the groves on both ends. Then just follow my directions. Put a rod in before unscrewing the sq head of the lock bolts when you release the secong one the rod will have tension then just rotate for more tension put the second rod into hole and tension again lock down and test the door. Repeat if door doesnt go up all the way. Again dont slack the cables as they will jump out of the tracks.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

nathar said:


> Kind of like when you compress a truck coil spring with a couple of pipe clamps? Clamps slip off and the spring ricochets around the garage? Like that? :whistling:


Here, hold my beer, 'nathar' ... I'll show ya how it's done!

No seriously .... I do a lot of things myself I've never done before ... some of 'em a bit hazardous & some I have to fabricate a tool for. Always a challenge. But that's one I won't do personally.

Not saying don't do it yourself ... just be well aware of the hazards of messing with garage door springs if you do. I'm sure there's plenty of YouTube videos that'll show ya how.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Ron....funny thing is....I've done it myself before but it was a LOOONNGGG time ago and I thought nothing of it....
Now, not just here but from other places all the "fear" has me concerned....I guess I should quit diving too because that can kill you if you do it wrong....Driving too......hunting for sure.....danged...now that I think about it EVERYTHING can Kill you if done wrong!!
Probably oughta just stay locked in my room til I die!! that way I insure I don't get killed!

Jaster, thanks for the tips on how much apparent weight to have


sealark said:


> , Bill come on I just noticed it's you. You can do it yourself. Just get a good stable ladder and make sure all the cables are in the groves on both ends. Then just follow my directions. Put a rod in before unscrewing the sq head of the lock bolts when you release the secong one the rod will have tension then just rotate for more tension put the second rod into hole and tension again lock down and test the door. Repeat if door doesnt go up all the way. Again dont slack the cables as they will jump out of the tracks.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I am in the hospital with my youngest son, and dont work over that way for a few days. If it still needs repair mid week, give me a call will try to help you out. 850-777-4920


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh WOW! Hope it's nothing serious, but a Son in the hospital for ANY reason can't be good on Dad...Godspeed and prayer that it's nothing serious.



jaster said:


> I am in the hospital with my youngest son, and dont work over that way for a few days. If it still needs repair mid week, give me a call will try to help you out. 850-777-4920


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

I watched jaster fix rons...he made a hard looking deal look easy. Had it fixed in no time...

Ron, you still with us?


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

dustyflair said:


> I watched jaster fix rons...he made a hard looking deal look easy. Had it fixed in no time...
> 
> Ron, you still with us?


Yep Rick, still kicking.... don't believe everything the docs tell you.... my tile floor still looks GREAT ... thanks, Ron


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Call Pinkard's if you still need help.

http://pinckardgaragedoors.com/

I've always had great service from them at very reasonable prices.


----------



## Canon (Sep 8, 2016)

It mainly depends upon what kind of springs you have. The spring repair for torsion spring and side mounted springs may vary. I had a problem with the torsion spring in my garage door and I called in my neighboring garage door installer , heritage home design doors and windows to fix the issue.You could just refer this article from natural handyman that explains different repair mechanisms for garage door springs http://www.naturalhandyman.com/iip/infgar/infgar1b.html .


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

FelixH said:


> Call Pinkard's if you still need help.
> 
> http://pinckardgaragedoors.com/
> 
> I've always had great service from them at very reasonable prices.


Yes, great family and very reasonable.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

duplicate post. Stupid phone


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*A few tips*

Jaster is spot on. I do recommend standing off to the side when adjusting this. Also, the spring should have a paint line that when properly tightened, lines up across the springs. There are different weighted springs depending on the weight of your door, thus different colored lines to indicate the spring type. The advice about the cables is good as well. Watch the drums they wrap up on.


----------

